#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πλήρες Η/Μ πακέτο της 4Μ FINE - Πωλήθηκε

## alxmaas

Πωλείται *600*€ το Πλήρες Η/Μ πακέτο της 4Μ AutoFine NG και συγκεκριμένα οι εκδόσεις Fine 9NG και ADAPT/FCALC 15. 
(Αρχική τιμή αγοράς: 3.000€+ΦΠΑ)

Συνοδεύεται με τα αυθεντικό CD εγκατάστασης και CD με βίντεο εκμάθησης, το usb stick (pass key) και τα βιβλία που το συνοδεύουν, όλα σε άριστη κατάσταση.

alextonas@gmail.com

*— ΠΩΛΗΘΗΚΕ —*

----------

